# Puppies :)



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

Does anybody know where I can buy a puppy from or a small dog?

I miss having one 

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I once went in the heat of the afternoon waiting for a fish store to open up, and there was a dead cat in the window of a store. There are six month old german shepherds and such dogs, stuck in 70cm square cages. 40+ degrees and most the stores have no ac's. Horrible conditions. 

I would not suggest anyone go to Sharjah market unless you wish to see how horribly animals are indeed treated here. If you love animals, is a hard place to swallow though. 

There is a lady that imports dogs as well as adopts out dogs in sharjah. I think there was a posting that her website. Also you can look for k9 friends. Small dogs are hard to come by and you will pay for them usually. Please think responsibly and save up to take your pet back with you. Some countries, yours included, are a bit more then just get the shots a few days before and get on the plane. Takes some planning. A great deal of people get pets and then when they are getting ready to leave, dump the animal as costs too much or just were not prepared.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just saw on a friends FB page that one of their friends is moving to Canada and need to give away their Golden Retriever. I do not have more information, but if you'd like, I'd be happy to get in touch with them and check it out. Do let me know ONLY if you are sure though as I haven't sent a message to this person on FB for about 2 years now and wouldn't want her to think I'm the one adopting the dog.

I also second everything that Jynxy says. This family is a great example. Their moving to Canada and in the midst of planning the big move obviously forgot to plan for the dog.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

saaf said:


> yes you can to sharjha animal market you will find there


That is literally the single worst piece of advice I have ever seen in my life. You should be ashamed of yourself.

I just hope the OP managed to read the replies after your one.

Get a shelter dog:

::: K9 FRIENDS ::: Dubai, UAE, Middle East, Arabia, dogs, dog, dog shelter, K9 friends, dog kennel
Welcome to Dubai Animal Rescue Centre (DARC)

DARC posted this on FB today, he's in a foster home looking for someone to adopt him:










I would quite happily execute anyone and everyone involved with the Sharjah Animal Market, and that includes those who have the power and ability to shut it down but choose to do nothing.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Awww!!  look at the smile on this fella!


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

If you're willing to take on an animal with special needs, I have a friend of a friend who is looking after a three month old puppy who is almost completely blind, but they cannot keep him. I don't know enough about dogs to tell you the breed but he is extremely cute. 

According to the vet, he will be able to move around almost normally by sound and smell, but he will need some extra care and attention while he is young and learning things.

Let me know if you're interested and I'll pm you the number.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I cannot believe anyone would suggest the Sharjah animal market.

It has to be one of the most vile places in the Emirates.

The more that people stay away from it, the more hope there is it will shut down


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

While I do hope it gets shut down, you all realize the animals they have at the time will either be released to the public to fend for themselves or slaughtered. Kinda hard to stomach in both outcomes.


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your help, I have heard terrible thinks about the animal market and I actually got a little dog last night called Dottie from a friend who was leaving and couldn't keep her. She's only 4 months and cried till 4 am this morning does anyone have any help to stop her?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> While I do hope it gets shut down, you all realize the animals they have at the time will either be released to the public to fend for themselves or slaughtered. Kinda hard to stomach in both outcomes.


The way a lot of the animals are kept there, it would be kinder to have them put down. As harsh as that sounds


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I find it ironic that humans consider putting animals down in certain circumstances as the "humane" thing to do but then why is it wrong to put humans down in similar conditions?

Anyway, that's just another reason to hate Sharjah. That place is the worst emirate in the country!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Where was human euthanasia mentioned?

For the record, I agree with it


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What I mean is we tend to treat animals as lesser beings to humans yet we will gladly put an animal out of its misery and call it "humane". Doing so with a human is often considered murder/manslaughter. Oddly enough, the humane thing to do with a suffering person is to let him/her keep suffering until death.

I just find it funny that the humane thing to do is not considered humane when it comes to humans.

There must be a better way than putting those animals down I say.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, you only have to look at the conditions the labourers have to live in (generally) to work out that animal welfare is not that high on the list of concerns


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Blue-eyes;551478 said:


> Thank you all for your help, I have heard terrible thinks about the animal market and I actually got a little dog last night called Dottie from a friend who was leaving and couldn't keep her. She's only 4 months and cried till 4 am this morning does anyone have any help to stop her?


Puppies that cry usually tend to do so because they were taken away from their parents too early. Prior to eight weeks is usually the issue. If this is the case, then alot of these dogs will develop separation anxiety and other issues associated with it. Honestly, the only thing you can do, is work with the dog trying to build up the dogs confidence. A great deal of dogs that end up in rescue for jumping, barking and other issues, are usually pups that were removed from the parent too early and end up with many issues that sometimes never fix or take alot of work to try to fix that most people just are not willing to deal with.  I wish there were laws all over that wouldnt allow animals to be removed from parents until at least 8 weeks. 

Some of it will just be jitters in the beginning. If it persists, then there are things to work on that trigger the crying and acting out. A great thing to do is to exercise her before going to bed so that she will sleep. Another is to 'practice' sleeping. If she begins to get use to the concept, it will not trigger an episode. Another idea is for her to have a crate as her 'home' where you can put a towel over the top, leaving only the front open, so it feels more secure and she doesnt feel so vulnerable. I dont know about any trainers here as havent gotten involved with rescue here (except for one incident).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Since Jynxy mentioned trainers, I would recommend Michelle Creasy. She's been in Dubai for many years and we first contacted her when we got our dog. She really is great and can help.


----------



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

My puppy whined for 3 nights when we got her. Now she whines for us when she has to stay over at friends. I could be just that she misses her old owner, and she doesn't understand why she was left.

I am so sad to be leaving my dog behind in Canada, but she is too old and arthritic to travel. She will be happier here where the weather is cooler.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear Gummy  and I do understand the mental turmoil on leaving a pet. My parents have been babysitting my dog for a year and seven months. He cried for weeks and tore up their front door and the one leading into the garage, scratched a hole into the couch, chewed a hole in the wall where he normally lays, nearly eaten my brothers 8 month old berner pup when he brought it over for a visit, took my mom for a twenty foot slide through their front yard and into the street wanting to go see a dog that was being walked.... and the list goes on. They are ready to post a free saint bernard ad on craigslist. I hope your dog acts better then mine with separation anxiety. And he is owner bred, so he wasnt taken away from him mom early  Crazy dogs!!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Blue-eyes;551478 said:


> Thank you all for your help, I have heard terrible thinks about the animal market and I actually got a little dog last night called Dottie from a friend who was leaving and couldn't keep her. She's only 4 months and cried till 4 am this morning does anyone have any help to stop her?



I can actually help with this- First off after you put your furkid to bed do not keep going to it when it cries. You have to ignore the behavior which can be difficult the first few nights. 
First off make sure you have made the little guy a nice comfy bed. Use a soft towel or blanket and place in his or her crate. Then take a plastic water bottle and fill it full of warm water and place the lid on it tightly- Place in a Sock and put in the crate with the little baby. Puppies are used to be snuggled in a pack and it sometimes can be a little troubling for them to be away from their mommy and siblings. If you make your new baby a nice cozy place to sleep they will settle right down after a night or two.
When my Chihuahua was a puppy I had to do the warm bottle for about a month but it helped him a lot!


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank goodness you didn't go to the animal market! I'm fostering a puppy from Dubai Municipality at the moment - he was left abandoned, not neutered, not vaccinated etc etc.....there are literally 100's of puppies and dogs looking for homes here. 

Your new pup will cry as she's so little and has moved homes already! Give her her own space (be it a bed or blanket) so that she gets used to sleeping and relaxing on it. Lots of toys and chews to keep her occupied. (mine loves plastic bottles!) Ignoring it is often the best way - she will settle eventually, but it sounds like she's had a busy start to life! Only go to her when the wining stops, even momentarily as then you are rewarding silence not crying. However, it may be that she needs a wee or is restless (so a BIG walk before bed) or even in pain - has she been vet checked, vaccinated etc?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

One tip to get the dog used to you is give it an old blanket, jumper or any clothing where your scent still remains on it. Works wonders. 

If dog is still in puppy stage another tip that worked a treat for my German Shephard when she was still a pup was to give her loads of empty plastic cola bottles with the top removed - the top area is great to chew on and allows a lot of relief when they're teething. This actually prevents them from chewing up and destroying your home.

Happy days ahead for you


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Once she gets used to you it should be allright. She is probably suffering separation anxiety. She misses her "PETS".


----------



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

ShellyMcD said:


> Thank goodness you didn't go to the animal market! I'm fostering a puppy from Dubai Municipality at the moment - he was left abandoned, not neutered, not vaccinated etc etc.....there are literally 100's of puppies and dogs looking for homes here.
> 
> Your new pup will cry as she's so little and has moved homes already! Give her her own space (be it a bed or blanket) so that she gets used to sleeping and relaxing on it. Lots of toys and chews to keep her occupied. (mine loves plastic bottles!) Ignoring it is often the best way - she will settle eventually, but it sounds like she's had a busy start to life! Only go to her when the wining stops, even momentarily as then you are rewarding silence not crying. However, it may be that she needs a wee or is restless (so a BIG walk before bed) or even in pain - has she been vet checked, vaccinated etc?



Sheesh i wish someone cared about me as much..... But wont pampering it so much make it a brat?
Just curious! I never owned one.


----------

